# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Howdy - New Member from Melb

## kristianz

A quick hello. We recently bought a house which we're hoping not to renovate but it does need some maintenance done so hoping the forum will be of great help from DIY to finding reliable trades people. 
Cheers
Kristian

----------


## OFG

G'day Kristian,
Welcome, but you've gotta get to bed earlier when doing Reno or maintenance mate  :Hahaha: 
Have a look around and if you've got any queries just ask away.

----------

